
'One last chance' to get Brexit done, says May - toothandtail
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-48357017
======
BlameKaneda
If I were an MP, I wouldn't invite May to future cookouts.

 _" No, no, no...we need to have_ another _vote to decide if we 're using St.
Louis ribs or spare ribs."_

